# طلب تعريف Analog and digital



## white-sky (25 مارس 2009)

اخوتي واخواتي الاحبة 
سلام من الله تقبلوا 

هل اجد لديكم مساعدة حول موضوع تعريف Analog and digital 
وايضا تعريف ميزات الاربعة لل Analog 
amplitude, frequency,wavelength, and phase 

وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مارس 2009)

Analog هو أن تعبر عن تغير ظاهرة ما بشيء آخر يتغير بصورة مطابقة فلو إعتمدنا الكهرباء للتمثيل يمكنك أن تغير الفولت أو الآمبير أو المقاومة - هناك أيضا إمكانية تغيير التردد ولكن بصورة غير مباشرة أى باستخدام دائرة الكترونية لتحقيق ذلك.
فمثلا حساس الضوء يعطى فولت يزداد بزيادة الضوء والعكس و بعض حساسات الضغط تقل مقاومتها بزيادة الضغط و بعض حساسات الحرارة يتغير التيار بتغير درجة الحرارة
أما الأسلوب digital فيكون بأن أرسل أرقام تعبر عن القيمة المقاسة بدلا من ارسال فولت أو تيار أو مقاومة

amplitude هو مقدار الإشارة المرسله فلو سنرسل فولت يكون هو أقصى قيمة يصل لها الفولت عند أقصى تغيير للشيء تحت القياس
frequency هو معدل تغيير هذه القيم فى الثانية الواحدة ولو هناك احتمال للتغيير الفجائى يكون التردد المقابل عالى بقدر هذا التغيير - لاحظ أن فجائى لن يعنى زمن = صفر ولكن زمن صغير جدا
wavelength هو طول الموجة ونحن نعرف أن سرعة الضوء 300000كم/ث = التردد × طول الموجة

phase كما نعلم أن كل دورة كاملة تمثل 360 درجة و من ثم الذبذبة الكاملة للتيار المتردد تناظر أيضا 360 درجة وهذه الدرجات تسمى أطوار الموجة و إن تطابقت موجتان يكون الفرق = صفر أو يكون هناك فرق فى الطور أو phase Difference


----------



## محمدالديب (25 مارس 2009)

شكر خاص للأخ ماجد على مجهودة الرائع


----------



## white-sky (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز ماجد 
تحياتي


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (31 مارس 2009)

اخى الكريم يمكنك الاضطلاع على الملف داخل الموقع التالى ففيه الامتياز من المعلومات

Digital-to-Analog & Analog-to-Digital Circuits ~ Engineering Topics


----------



## Almuhammedi (21 سبتمبر 2009)

Analogue يستخدم تقنيا مع الإشارات المتصلة (دالة متصلة في الرياضيات) على عكس Discrete والذي يشير إلى الإشارات المتقطعة.
أظن أن الهدف من استعمال كلمة Analogue بدلا عن Continuous هو لتمييز نوع معين من الإشارات الفيزيائية والتي تتغير قيمتها كدالة متصلة لجميع متغيراتها (المستقلة والمعتمدة) بينما الدوال المتصلة تكون متغيراتها المستقلة هي المتصلة فقط. بالنسبة للنوع الاخر Discrete يندرج تحته أنواعا فرعية منها العينات Samples، النبضات Pulses، القدحات أو النبضات اللحظية Triggers or Impulses، والمنطق الرقمي Digital logic. يتميز المنطق الرقمي في أنه أحد أنواع الإشارة المتقطعة والذي لايحمل سوى احتمالين من الحالات (قيمة دنيا وقيمة عليا).

بالطبع يمكن الاثبات رياضيا بأن الدالة المتصلة أو التماثلية ماهي سوى عدد لانهائي من العينات للدالة المتقطعة وهو ما تقوم عليه دوال فورييه (متسلسلات فورييه بشكل خاص).


----------

